# Alpine White BMW M3 - Tricked out



## ryanc (Apr 11, 2006)

From the sunny side of Singapore. Thought i'd share 

BMW Alpine White M3
Vorsteiner hood
DPE 19"s
CF CSL Boot
ACS Lip + rear diffuser.

Mmm...


















































































Read the full review here.

*http://www.bmw-sg.com/BMW.SG-Member-Rides/Member-Feature/Rapture-BMW-M3-Coupe/*


----------



## Rob V (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow. In the words of Paris Hilton..."That's F'n Hot!"


----------



## 97-e39-540i (Jul 1, 2006)

DAMN its my style .. + R.H.D bythe way


----------

